# تسجيلات مائع الحفر (Mud Logging)



## تولين (14 فبراير 2011)

​ 



​ *السلام عليكم *​ *تحية طيبة أخوتي وأخواتي *​ *



*​ *تسجيلات مائع الحفر** (Mud Logging)


*​ *تعتبر عمليات** تسجيلات مائع الحفر ( الطفلة ) من أهم العمليات المساعدة أثناء حفر الآبار النفطية** والتى تزود فريق الحفر بمعلومات جيولوجية وفيزيائية غاية فى الأهمية تساهم بشكل **كبير فى عملية إنجاز البئر بكفاءة وأمان**

**ما هى عملية **تسجيلات مائع الحفر؟**

**هى عملية إستخلاص معلومات جيولوجية لحظية لطبقات** الأرض فى قاع أسفل البئر أثناء عملية الحفر. أو بمعنى أخر هى عملية تحليل جيولوجية **وفيزيائية لنواتج فتات الحفر** (cuttings) **ومائع الحفر** (drilling mud) **لتحديد تواجد**النفط أو الغاز من عدمه فى الطبقات المحفورة كما أنها توفر معلومات حرجه لسلامة** عملية الحفر كمعرفة ضغط الطبقة المقتحمه وبوادر حدوث التسرب لحفرة البئر** (KICK) **او**فقدان مائع الحفر** (Mud Losse) **وملاحظة تسرب الغاز**.
**تتطلب عمليات تسجيل مائع** الحفر طواقم عمل تتراوح بين (2-6) أفراد ومعمل متحرك يستخدم كمركز معلومات للبئر** . **وهو يحتوى على المعدات اللازمه لقياس متغيرات البئر**

**ما**هى المعلومات التى توفرها عملية تسجيلات مائع الحفر؟**

**توفر عملية **تسجيل مائع الحفر معلومات جيولوجية عن طبقات الأرض المخترقه بواسطة جهاز الحفر**كمسامية الصخور وتواجد الفوالق والصدوع وتحديد تواجد النفط أو الغاز والإنتاجية**المتوقعه كما أنها توفر معلومات عن عملية الحفر كسرعة التوغل** (R.O.P) **وكمية الطفلة**المتصرفه من و إلى البئر وتقديم توصيات حول انسب الطرق للحفر لتعزيز الأداء وتقليل**ا لكلفه**

**جوله داخل وحدة تسجيل مائع**الحفر**

**يمكن ملاحظة وحدة تسجيل مائع الحفر بسهولة بجوار أحواض مائع**الحفر (الطفلة) وتبدو من الخارج كوحدة صغيرة بطول 8 أمتار وعرض ثلاثة أمتار تقريباً** . **تعتبر الوحدة معمل صغير متحرك يكفى لأعمال فحص نواتج الحفر وتجميع بيانات الحفر**المختلفه**


**المعدات المستخدمه فى معمل تسجيل مائع الحفر**

**تستخدم** الأدوات التقليدية لعملية التقييم الجيولوجى مثل الميكروسكوب لتكبير العينات**والفلوروسكوب للتصوير الإشعاعى والأدوات المساعدة كأكياس جمع العينات والمرشحات** 


**أما أدوات تسجيل متغيرات الحفر**فيتم تركيبها على عدة نقاط خارج وحدة التسجيل وترتبط بأجهزة حاسب ألى داخل وحدة**التسجيل . كما أنه يمكن نقل البيانات مباشرة إلى مكتب مسئول الشركه عن طريق وصلة**نقل بيانات. وأجهزة القياس المستخدمه هى**
1- **حساس قياس سرعة الحفر** Drilling Speed (ROP
2- **حساس ضغط مائع الحفر** Standpipe Pressure (SPP
3-**حساس قياس حمل وزن**مواسير الحفر** Hookload (HL, WOB
4-**حساس قياس سرعة دوران الحفر** Rotary speed (RPM
5-**حساس قياس تردد طلمبات الطفلة** Stroke Speed (SPM
6- **حساس قياس معدل**سريان الطفلة** Mud Flow out (MFO
7- **أدوات قياس خواص الطفلة** Mud (Temperate/Conductivity/Weight
8- **قياس غاز** H2S

**طاقم العمل**

**يتكون **طاقم العمل من** 
1- **جامعى العينات**Sample Catcher
**يقوموا بجمع عينات فتات الحفر**ووترتيبه ونقله إلى وحدة التسجيل**

2- **مسجلى مائع الحفر** Mud Logger
**يقوموا **بتصنيف العينات وتجهيزها لعملية التحليل وإعداد تقارير العمل ومتابعة**الأجهزة**

3- **محللى البيانات** Data Engineer
**تحليل البيانات وتحديد الطبقات**الغنية بالنفط أو الغاز ونقل البيانات إلى مسؤل الشركة مالكة البئر**
**وإعداد خريطة**وصف الطبقات فى البئر**


**كما توفر خدمة**تسجيل مائع الحفر طريقة سهله لمراقبة أعمال الحفر دون عناء بواسطة شاشات الحاسب**المتصله على سطح الحفارة وغرفة مسؤل الشركة الماكة للبئر وغرفة مدير جهاز**الحفر**
**لذلك تعتبر خدمات تسجيل مائع الحفر من أهم خدمات الحفر والتى تساهم بشكل**كبير فى تحسين أداء فريق الحفر وتوفر الدعم المناسب لكل العاملين على جهاز الحفر**.*​ 

 *






*​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام
موضوع رائع ومهم جدا
وفقك الله مهندستنا تولين


----------



## تولين (14 فبراير 2011)

محمد الاكرم قال:


> السلام
> موضوع رائع ومهم جدا
> وفقك الله مهندستنا تولين



شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (16 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
موضوع رائع ومهم جدا
شكرا لك مهندستنا تولين


----------



## Eng.Mahammed (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اختي

لمن مهتم بالموضوع يرجي مشاهدة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GYDaKkTwvk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMd5D1LkHsI


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع ... بارك الله بكِ ..


----------



## mm86 (20 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mesbah100 (27 مايو 2013)

اريد كتاب حول mud cleaner


----------



## soklana (28 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

